# Foxfarm gnats



## legalize_freedom (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay, so I wanted to hear from anyone else that is haveing this problem...cause I thought it was just me, but found out today that its not...and I'm PISt off!
         Anyone using Foxfarm Ocean Forest soil haveing problems with gnats?  I was at the local Hydro store today, checking on the prices for some stuff, and noticed a new soilless mix pretty reasonable.  I told the guy working that I had been using the ff soil mixed 2 bags to 1 bag of light warrior for the last couple grows.  The first thing out of his mouth was..."do you have a gnat problem?"  HELL YEAH!  I thought it was my grow space and I was spraying the freakin things all grow long...get em killed off and they would come back!  Now I pay alot of money for that dirt! the gnats did not effect my yeild or anything, but they were definately a pain in the butt...and annoying!  He told me that I'm not the only one and that Foxfarm says that they have the problem solved now...but I just started a new round and were my bags from the gnat batch or the new batch...I guess I'll soon find out.  I just wanted to let people know, and also find out if anyone else has had this problem?  I'm going to contact foxfarm tommorrow and if they don't make it right, I'm switching products...and I'm probably giving these guys like a grand a yr at least with the ferts and soil and solubles etc.  I'm glad to hear that it wasn't me!...checking to see if I stink cause I got bugs flying around me.:rant:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 27, 2009)

I didn't know where to post this...maybe I should have put it with gardening problems in hindsight...sorry if this upsets anyone


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

I use roots soil...great stuff. sold where foxfarms is sold.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 28, 2009)

FF ocean forest here with no bugs.. might have died befor they got here. Im farther from the source.


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

   These little gnats can present more of an issue than you might be aware of. I had a case of these lil buggers. The proper identification is fungus gnat,  if I'm thinking right about what you might have. The gnats are attracted to the composting goodies in the soil mix. They also have a larva stage where they can attack a young plants root system, and if you have enough of them the plants can die.

 When the soil gets moist they begin to hatch out. There is a product that I was turned onto here that is called Diatomacious Earth. This stuff you very lightly dust the top of your soil with, and it is like a million samurai blades. My problem was gone in less than two days. The stuff is bio-degradable and harmless to humans.

 It does have a tendency to clump up once you start watering again, but that is no real big deal. After your critters are dead you can help to keep this problem under control by allowing the soil to dry out, and also airating the soil down to a depth of at least two inches. You might even consider watering from underneath to buy the stuff more time if you really want the roots to develope and go deeper which in the long run is healthier too.

 One last thing is that you can take a thick slice of a potato, and place it flat side down on your soil and after about twelve hours look under it real quick and see if you spot a critter scurrying away, these are what hatch out into the flying gnats.


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sexagenario (Oct 28, 2009)

I had a problem joust like that, i also use all of fox farm products, 
I hate them, when the pest got out of control they where 
every where fans, tapes , filters,etc It was so out of control 
they stayed for several harvests. My solution was 1 mix of Go Gnats
and i made a foliar spray solution to spray the surrounding areas.
In a couple of days never saw a gnats again. I have been gnats free
for over a year. Plus i water 2 times a week now. Hope this helps sorry
 for my grammar.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 28, 2009)

I am utilizing Fox farms OcEan Forest w/ their accompanying nutes and have had (knock on wood) no lil buggers.:headbang:


----------



## TexRx (Oct 28, 2009)

Fox Farms is still better than the average home depot soil. 
There are also brands that are better than fox farms.

IMHO



:shocked:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 28, 2009)

King Kahuuna, where did you find that Diatomacious earth at?  local Hydro store?  I have been using foxfarm products for years, I never needed the soil cause I only grew outdoors, but I love there products.  Do to thieves, critters and cops, I decided to bring it inside, and did not have a problem on the first grow but the last 2 seems like I've been constantly spraying.  I do see the lil buggers scurrying on top of the soil and figured that these were the gnat larva, and yes the clogged up everything here also...a real pain in the butt!thank you everyone who responded to this, and if I can't get rid of them this time I think I will go with a soiless mix.  I thought about bakeing the soil in the oven for a few minutes, seems like I heard that somewhere...anyone ever hear of this...obviousely not with the plants!  Thank you all for your thoughts!


----------



## TexRx (Oct 28, 2009)

I saw some bugs in my short~lived grow.... I would go with a soiless mix. 50 to 75% Coconut fiber + worm castings and other goodies is a good base to start from.




:shocked:


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Guys,

    I was turned onto this stuff when I first got here. I had the gnats, and I watched several of my sprouts die because of the larvae.
 This stuff can be found at Ace hardware, as well as many botanical stores, and garden centers.

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earth

This is a good definition of the stuff, read this and you will know why it is safe to use.


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## TexRx (Oct 29, 2009)

I've seen diatomaceous earth at pet stores, garden centers and online. It's a `natural` product for bug control. Don't inhale the stuff, though.

I've used it on my lawn for flea and tick control. It did OK for what I was doing.


:shocked: 


`


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 29, 2009)

HI,

I've been using FF for about 8 years on and off and I've never had gnat issues with their FFOF, LW or HF soils...   I think a batch can get contaminated from time to time and maybe the batch that your local store got was a bad batch...   I've seen posts over the years from mj growers who find pests in just about every soil and the home depot/garden center soils that are stored on pallets outdoors have a lot more incidents...   it's still a drag though when it happens to you...  sorry to hear about it...

Peace!


----------



## Hick (Oct 29, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> I've been using FF for about 8 years on and off and I've never had gnat issues with their FFOF, LW or HF soils...   I think a batch can get contaminated from time to time and maybe the batch that your local store got was a bad batch...   I've seen posts over the years from mj growers who find pests in just about every soil and the home depot/garden center soils that are stored on pallets outdoors have a lot more incidents...   it's still a drag though when it happens to you...  sorry to hear about it...
> 
> Peace!



...."ditto"... _"ANY"_ soil can become infested if not stored properly. And the grower usually provides a "gnat friendly" environment for their proliferation before they become a problem. If you keep the top couple of inches of your medium "DRY", they can not hatch, survive and multiply.  Gnats are usually a product of over watering..IMO.


----------



## Buddington (Oct 29, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...."ditto"... _"ANY"_ soil can become infested if not stored properly. And the grower usually provides a "gnat friendly" environment for their proliferation before they become a problem. If you keep the top couple of inches of your medium "DRY", they can not hatch, survive and multiply.  Gnats are usually a product of over watering..IMO.



:yeahthat:  TOO!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## TexRx (Oct 30, 2009)

I store my FF soil inside at room temp. It stays fresh.



Also, use molasses and not sugars......


----------



## FemmeFatale (Oct 30, 2009)

Doesn't neem oil help with gnats?


----------

